# Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds installation error.



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

I wanted to play this game again since I enjoyed it. The game is exactly like Age of Empires 2 (Which runs fine on my computer) with a Star Wars theme. When I went to install SWGB, the process got to 25% and then an error message popped up saying the following:

Component Transfer Error
Component:	Game
File Group:	Game Files
File: D:\GameData\data2.cab
Error: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).

I had to click ok, then the installation stopped and the installation wizard closed itself out.

My computer is by no means old. It runs some of the more modern games in highest quality settings with little issue. I bought some of what was the most recent parts on Newegg back last December, my bro built it and got the computer set up for me. He's currently finishing up his master's in IT, so he knows what he's doing. As a result he's typically too busy with research papers and whatnot. That's why I'm coming here. I want to know where the problem is and if I could fix it.

Ok, if the link is right, the following will take anyone interested to my xfire profile, which has my gaming rig information uploaded. http://www.xfire.com/profile/

If you don't get my profile, search for griff91.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Error: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)* means there's a problem with the game CD, the drive or the data cable. Test the disc in another computer. Try copying the files from the disc onto your hard drive and install from there.


----------



## Griff91 (Jul 30, 2010)

Now provided I understood your instructions right, I did the following:

I copied the files onto a flashdrive straight from the other computer, took it to my computer, copied it into my program files, but when I inserted a disk to play, it still required installation.

Forgive me if I didn't do what you intended for me to do, but I know very little about computer stuff.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I should have explained more clearly.

Open Windows Explorer and create a new folder on your C: hard drive. Call it C:\Install.

Go to the CD drive in Windows Explorer and copy all the files and folders from the CD into the C:\Install folder you've just created, then run the setup from there instead of from the CD.

What you've done is copy the installed game files from one computer to another. This is not the same as doing a proper installation, because you've missed out some of the hidden files and registry entries that are created when you run the setup/install.

If this doesn't work, check the disc for scratches and fingerprints. You can also try and install the game on another computer using the CD. If it works on the other computer with no errors, this tells you that the CD is ok, but your CD drive or data cable could be faulty.


----------

